# الديـن الأسلامي بعد المسيحي اذاً كيـف؟؟؟



## (~مسلم~) (20 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام على من اتبـع الهدى*

*انتم يا المسيحين الحين تعتبرون الديـن الأسلامي دين سماوي "صح" *

*والديـن الأسلامي نزل بعد الدين المسيحي "صح"  *

*اذا كان الديـن الأسلامي نزل بعد الديـن المسجي اذاً كيف الى الأن انتم على الديـن المسيحي؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2007)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> *انتم يا المسيحين الحين تعتبرون الديـن الأسلامي دين سماوي "صح" *​


 
*لا خطأ*
*لا نعتبره دين ابدا!*


----------



## (~مسلم~) (20 مارس 2007)

طيب وشي الأديان الي انتم تعتبرونها سماويه؟؟

*طيب يا المسحين ماهي الأديان الي تعتبرونها سماويه؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي مسلم*



(~مسلم~) قال:


> طيب وشي الأديان الي انتم تعتبرونها سماويه؟؟
> 
> *طيب يا المسحين ماهي الأديان الي تعتبرونها سماويه؟؟؟*


 
*نحن نؤمن بالأديان السماوية *
*اليهودية ومن ثم المسيحية*

*وقد تقول لي لماذا اليهودية والمسيحية فقط ؟؟؟*
*أقول لك *
*لأن المسيحية أكملت اليهودية*
* وأخرجتها من نطاق المحدودية الي الا محدودية*

*وأقول لك أيضاً*
*لأن الدين اليهودي هو هو الدين المسيحي*
*لأن المشرع واحد وهو الله يهوة العظيم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## يحيى حسين (22 مارس 2007)

*# .......................... #*

*مشاركة خارج الموضوع *

*حرر بواسطة ................. fredyyy*


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

*لاننا الان مسيحيين مؤمنين بالمسيح *

*ولكن هذا لايعنى ان اليهود اليوم على صواب لان المسيح قد جاء وهم لم يؤمنوا به *​


----------



## (~مسلم~) (22 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *لاننا الان مسيحيين مؤمنين بالمسيح *
> 
> *ولكن هذا لايعنى ان اليهود اليوم على صواب لان المسيح قد جاء وهم لم يؤمنوا به *​



طيب انتم تقولون المسيحيه هيا اليهوديه المسيحي الي فوق قاله قال اليهوديه هيا المسيحيه


----------



## Twin (22 مارس 2007)

*يالله*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي مسلم*



(~مسلم~) قال:


> طيب انتم تقولون المسيحيه هيا اليهوديه المسيحي الي فوق قاله قال اليهوديه هيا المسيحيه



*أيه يا حبيبي دة
* *المسيحي ال فوق*
*هو أحنا في عمارة سكنية ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*وعلي فكرة أنا هحاول أفهمك تاني*​*أنا بقول أن تعاليم المسيحية هي هي تعاليم اليهودية من جهة المضمون **.....فاهم والا صعب*

*لأن المشرع في الديانتين واحد*

*فالتعاليم واحدة وإن أختلفتفي الشكل*
*ولكن الجوهر واحد

ومش معقولة هنعيد ونذيد في كلام فاضي
*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ايمن المصري (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 

يحيرتونا والله يا راحجل

يعنى اليهود جاء لهم المسيحيون ولم يؤمنو به وقالو عليه انه ابن زنا وحاشا للمسيح ان يكون ذلك بل كذبت اليهود 

وعندما جاء محمد عليه افضل الصلاه واتم السلام  كذبتموه و قلتم انه كذا وكذا وكذ 

يعنى اليهود كذبه اللى بعد موسى عليه السلام   وانتم كذبتم اللى بعد عيسى عليه السلام 

اذا ما الفرق بينكم وبين اليهود  .............. 

مش لازم ان عزرناكم نعزر اليهود قبلكم ...............
...........اما انظر الى الاسلام   .........المسلم يؤمن بكل نبى  ارسل ..........
ثم هسالك سؤال 
لو كان محمد على الصلاه والسلام كاذب كما تقولون  كيف انتشر الدين الذى جاء به  فى جميع بلدان العالم تقدر تجمع لى  بلد واحده ما فيها مسلمين   ...........كيف ياتى رجل امى راعى غنم من الصحراء ....ويفعل بالعالم هذا كله الا اذا كان على حق ومؤيد من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .....

........اتقووالله ...........وفكر تفكير منطقى ....

السلام عليكم 

تحيات واحترام 
ايمن المصري .......وساختم  بقولى :

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى سيدنا عيسى ابن السيده العذراء الطاهره البتول  رضى الله عنها وارضاها ان شاء الله ..............

...........فهل يا جماعه ان كانو اليهود على حق   المسلمين هيدخلو النار ........اكيد لا  والف لا ....
....وهل ان كان النصاري على حق المسلمين هيدخلو النار .....بالتاكيد لا والف لا ....فنحن لم نقول على المسيح وامه الا كل شىء جميل ...ولم نفعل كاليهود ...............

اما ان كان المسلمين على حق  فما هو مسواكم انتم واليهود ...يا من تسبون النبى وتتهمونه بما ليس فيه ..............
سلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## ramia (29 مارس 2007)

يا اخ ايمن المصري  لو فكرت انت تفكير منطقي  ما كنت راح تفتخر انك مسلم ، الدين الاسلامي
 انتشر عن طريق الغزوات والمعارك والدبح والدم والتخويف والرعب للبشر يا إما بكون مسلم او يموت (عفواً ينقتل )وهاي اكيد انها مش طريقة الله


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الديـن الأسلامي بعد المسيحي اذاً كيـف؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي ايمن المصري*

*بص حبيبي
**قبل أن أتواصل معك أنا حابب أقول لك شئ*
*وأرجوك تفهمني*​*
**المسيحية يا أخي لم تأتي لتكذب ما بعدها*
*فما بعدها لايهمها *
*لأنها أكملت كل شئ *
*عن التواصل مع الله *
*فالله بين محبته لنا عن طريق أبنه يسوع المسيح *
*واستطعنا نحن به أن نعود لله من جديد*​*
*​


ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا
> 
> يحيرتونا والله يا راحجل
> 
> يعنى اليهود جاء لهم المسيحيون ولم يؤمنو به وقالو عليه انه ابن زنا وحاشا للمسيح ان يكون ذلك بل كذبت اليهود



*أولاً
**اليهود لم يقولوا عن السيد المسيح له المجد أنه أبن زنا .... حاشا*

*فاليهود كانوا يعرفون أمه وألاد خالته "أخوته"*
*ويعرفون يوسف النجار بما أنه أبوه ..... وهذا من وجهة نظرهم*
*فلم يلقبوه بأبن الزنا مطلقاً *​*
**ثانياً
**هم لم يقبلوه لأسباب بعيدة كل البعد عن تفكيرك ومخيلتك وبعيدة تماماً عن الأسباب التي تحاول أن تلصقها في المسيحية لرفض الأسلام *

*فاليهود رفضوا السيد المسيح لأسباب كثيرة ... منها...*​*
أنه قال علي نفسه أنه الله**وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ الاِحْتِفَالِ بِعِيدِ تَجْدِيدِ الْهَيْكَلِ، فِي الشِّتَاءِ، 23كَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي قَاعَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ. 24فَتَجَمَّعَ حَوْلَهُ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «حَتَّى مَتَى تُبْقِينَا حَائِرِينَ بِشَأْنِكَ؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ حَقّاً، فَقُلْ لَنَا صَرَاحَةً». 25فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «قُلْتُ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنَّكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ. وَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي، هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. 26وَلكِنَّكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ خِرَافِي. 27فَخِرَافِي تُصْغِي لِصَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا وَهِيَ تَتْبَعُنِي، 28وَأُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، فَلاَ تَهْلِكُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَنْتَزِعُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 29إِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَنْتَزِعَ مِنْ يَدِ الآبِ شَيْئاً. 30
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ!»  
31فَرَفَعَ الْيَهُودُ، مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً، حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَرَيْتُكُمْ أَعْمَالاً صَالِحَةً كَثِيرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي، فَبِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33أَجَابُوهُ: «لاَ نَرْجُمُكَ بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ، بَلْ بِسَبَبِ تَجْدِيفِكَ: لأَنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ اللهَ ، وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ!**
قال أنا والأب واحد
**فقالوا أنت تجدف لأنك تجعل نفسك الله وأنت لإنسان
وأرادوا أن يرجموه*​*
وقال أنه كائن قبل الكل "دائم الوجود"
**الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يُطِيعُ كَلاَمِي لَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ أَبَداً». 52فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ تَأَكَّدَ لَنَا أَنَّ فِيكَ شَيْطَاناً. مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَمَاتَ الأَنْبِيَا ءُ، وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطِيعُ كَلاَمَكَ لَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ أَبَداً. 53أَأَنْتَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ؟ حَتَّى الأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا؛ فَمَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 54أَجَابَهُمْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي، فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي بِشَيْءٍ. لكِنَّ أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي. وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ، 55مَعَ أَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَلَوْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكُنْتُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً. لكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَعْمَلُ بِكَلِمَتِهِ. 56أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ابْتَهَجَ لِرَجَائِهِ أَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي، فَرَآهُ وَفَرِحَ» 57فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الْعُمْرِ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ فَكَيْفَ رَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 58أَجَابَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّنِي كَائِنٌ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». 59فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ، وَلكِنَّهُ أَخْفَى نَفْسَهُ وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ.*​ *
قالوا ليس لك من العمر 50 عاماً فكيف رأيت أبراهيم*
*قال أنا كائن قبل أن يكون أبراهيم
**فرفوعوا حجارة وأرادوا أن يرجموه

*​*وقال أنه أتي لدينونه العالم
**وَعَرَفَ يَسُوعُ بِطَرْدِهِ خَارِجاً، فَقَصَدَ إِلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟» 36أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَاسَيِّدُ حَتىَّ أُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 37فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يُكَلِّمُكَ، هُوَ نَفْسُهُ!» 38فَقَالَ: «أَنَا أُومِنُ يَاسَيِّدُ!» وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. 39فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ: لِيُبْصِرَ الْعُمْيَانُ، وَيَعْمَى الْمُبْصِرُونَ!» 40فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «وَهَلْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ؟» 41فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً بِالْفِعْلِ، لَمَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ خَطِيئَةٌ. وَلَكِنَّكُمْ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ، وَلِذلِكَ فَإِنَّ خَطِيئَتَكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ...»*
*قال أتيت لدينونة العالم ليبصر العميان ويعمي المبرصرون*
*قالوا أنحن أيضاً عميان*
*قال إن كنت عميان فما عليكم خطية ولكنكم تدعون أنكم تبصرون 
ولذلك خطيتكم باقيه
*

*فهم رفضوه لهذه الأسباب الاهوتيه
**فإنسان مثلهم يقول أنه إله وهو كذالك
ويقول أنه كائن قبل أبراهيم وهو كذالك
ويقول أنه أتي للدينونة ليبصر العميان ويعمي المبصرون **فلهذا رفضه اليهود
وقالوا أن به شيطان بل وهو رئيس الشياطين
لهذا رفضوه وبهذا لقبوه
وهذا بسبب عدم أيمانهم وجهلهم

ولذالك قرروا أن يقتلوه !!!!
وهذا لخوفهم علي أمتهم ومكانتهم السياسية والدينية

فهم ينتظرون شخص يحررهم من الرومان
وينقذهم من العبودية ويعيد لهم مركزهم السياسي والديني في العالم "يعد لهم مملكتهم الأرضيه"
**وكل هذا لم يتوافر في شخص السيد المسيح له المجد
فهو أتي ليفديهم من عبودية الشيطان وليس من الرومان
هو أتي ليؤسس مملكة سمائية علي الأرض وليس ليؤسس مملكة أرضية مملكة يحي فيها الله مع شعبه
**وهذا يتعارض مع ما يردون !!!!
ولذالك قرروا أن يقتلوه
*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: ((أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً، 50ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!)). 51وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ، تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ، 52وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ.53فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ.

*
*فالمسيح سيموت لفداء العالم كله أذ سيجمعهم كلهم الي واحد وهو الله فهو سيموت بأيدي اليهود ولكن لمصلحة العالم كله
**لهذا الأسباب رفضوه وقتلوه*
*
**فكيف نعزرهم لأنهم رفضوا الله وأبنه
كيف ؟؟؟؟؟

**وكيف يا أخي تساوي هذه الأسباب بأسباب رفض المسيحية لما أتي بعدها كما تقول

*​


ايمن المصري قال:


> وعندما جاء محمد عليه افضل الصلاه واتم السلام  كذبتموه و قلتم انه كذا وكذا وكذ



*هل نبي الأسلام قال ما قاله السيد المسيح علي نفسه كي نرفضه نحن .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*
**يا أخي ** الموضوع مختلف تماماً في الجوهر قبل الأسباب*
*فلا مجال للمقارنه*
*هذا شئ وذاك شئ*​*
*


ايمن المصري قال:


> يعنى اليهود كذبه اللى بعد موسى عليه السلام   وانتم كذبتم اللى بعد عيسى عليه السلام
> 
> اذا ما الفرق بينكم وبين اليهود  ..............
> 
> مش لازم ان عزرناكم نعزر اليهود قبلكم ...............



*أعذر ما تشاء فهذا شأنك ولكن ...*
*لاتضع رفض اليهود لنا ورفضنا لكم كما تقول*
*في كفه واحدة*​*وللعلم
**ليس كل اليهود رفضوا المسيح له المجد*
*بل هناك من أمنوا به وأعلونوها جهاراً وهناك من أختفوا خوفاً من اليهود*
*فمن أعلنوها جهاراً طردوا من جماعة اليهود وصاروا منبوذين *
*كالمولود أعمي ولعازر وأختيه وكثيرون*
*ومنهم من أجلوا أعلانهم الي بعد الصلب والقيامة *
*كنقيديموس ويوسف الرامي وكثيرون*
*وهناك من أمنوا وهم ليسوا بيهود ولكنهم يحيون معهم*
*كقائد المئة وبيلاطس البنطي .فيما بعد. وكثيرون*​*
*


ايمن المصري قال:


> ...........اما انظر الى الاسلام   .........المسلم يؤمن بكل نبى  ارسل ..........
> ثم هسالك سؤال
> لو كان محمد على الصلاه والسلام كاذب كما تقولون  كيف انتشر الدين الذى جاء به  فى جميع بلدان العالم تقدر تجمع لى  بلد واحده ما فيها مسلمين   ...........كيف ياتى رجل امى راعى غنم من الصحراء ....ويفعل بالعالم هذا كله الا اذا كان على حق ومؤيد من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .....



*وكيف لرجل ليس بمتعلم كالمسيح أن يعرف الكتب ويعلمها*

*فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: (( كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ، وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟)) 16أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ : ((تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 17 إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ، هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ، أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي.*

*وكيف له أن يغزوا كل العالم ويملكه ويحرره من عبودية الشيطان*
*بدون سيف أو حروب .....كيف*
*فالمسيح لم يتخطي وطنه "اليهودية والجليل"*
*ولا حتي تلاميذه الا قليل*
*أما رسالته وصلت الي أقاصي الأرض من شرقها لغربها*
*فرسالته بدون سيف أو دماء أو جزية أو خرج أو .... 
وصلت للعالم أجمع **بل وأستطاعت تغيره *
*ليكون قطيع واحد وراعي واحد*

*وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*
*رعيه واحدة وراع واحد

**أتعرف معني التغير
**قديماً في أحدي دول أكلي لحوم البشر
وصلت جماعة من المبشرين ليبشروا بالمسيح
ولكنهم فوجئوا بأن الشعب القائم بهذه الدولة أمن عن طريقمبشرين قبلهم وفيما هم يجلسون مع أحدهم أخطأ أحد المبشرين
وتكلم عن اللون والعنصرية ضد السود
أذ المؤمن حديثاً أسود اللون
**فأقترب منه الرجل الأسود وعينيه غاضبة وقال...
**لولا المسيح والأنجيل لأكلتك
**تغيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*
*
*​


ايمن المصري قال:


> ........اتقووالله ...........وفكر تفكير منطقى ....



*ياليتك تفعل أنت هذا 
ولتفكر بالعقل والمنطق بعيداً عن النقد *
*
فأنا أعرف ما أنا أؤمن به وأعرف من هو أبي وكم هي محبته لي فهو*
*مــــــــــــــــــــات من أجلـــــــــــــــــي*

*أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.

*
*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*

*ليس حباً أعظم من هذا
*​


ايمن المصري قال:


> ...........فهل يا جماعه ان كانو اليهود على حق   المسلمين هيدخلو النار ........اكيد لا  والف لا ....
> ....وهل ان كان النصاري على حق المسلمين هيدخلو النار .....بالتاكيد لا والف لا ....فنحن لم نقول على المسيح وامه الا كل شىء جميل ...ولم نفعل كاليهود ...............
> 
> اما ان كان المسلمين على حق  فما هو مسواكم انتم واليهود ...



*لماذا تؤكد بلا والف لا*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل لأنك تدين بالأسلام*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*ويا أخي ثق*
*أن الإنسان سواء كان يهودي أو مسيحي أو غير ذالك*
*فله الله والله يعلم ما هو بالقلوب وما هو الإيمان الحقيقي *
*والله يعرف من هو شعبه ومن هو ميراثه*​*
**وكل من يريد أن يقول فليقول ....

**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

اخويا twin طب انا هقولك حاجه واحده اولا الدين الاسلامى لا ينشر بالسيف كما تعتقدون والمسيحين كلهم مش على عقيده وحده مش اى انجيل زى الانجيل التانى يبقى ازاى كل المسيحين صح يا ريت ترد عليه


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أغسطس 2008)

doodee قال:


> اخويا twin طب انا هقولك حاجه واحده اولا الدين الاسلامى لا ينشر بالسيف كما تعتقدون والمسيحين كلهم مش على عقيده وحده مش اى انجيل زى الانجيل التانى يبقى ازاى كل المسيحين صح يا ريت ترد عليه


عزيزي سيبك من المزاح ...
المسيحيين لهم إيمان واحد ملخص في قانون الإيمان
الذي مستمد من الكتاب المقدس 
أما بالنسبة لقولك عن الأناجيل المقدسة
فالخبر هو واحد كتبه أربعة قديسين
و كلهم مكملين لبعضهم البعض ولا يوجد أي تناقض بينهم
فلا تختلق أشياء لا وجود لها و ليس عندك دلائل لوجودها
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 أغسطس 2008)

doodee قال:


> اخويا twin طب انا هقولك حاجه واحده اولا الدين الاسلامى لا ينشر بالسيف كما تعتقدون والمسيحين كلهم مش على عقيده وحده مش اى انجيل زى الانجيل التانى يبقى ازاى كل المسيحين صح يا ريت ترد عليه



اذا فعلا هذا الشي اذا ليه لما اقرا الكتاب المقدس الاجنبي يكون نفس الكتاب المقدس بالعربي؟
ليه ما اشوف فيه اختلاف؟ مش انت تقول ان كل واحد و له كتاب؟
ليه الاخ المصري عنده نفسه كتابي و نفس الايات الموجودة عنده موجودة عندي؟
ليه الاخ السوري و اللبناني و السودني و كلهم عندهم نفس كتابي ما فيش اي اختلاف بينهم؟
ليه لما ازور الكتاب المقدس على هذا المنتدى لاقتبس ايات اجده نفس الكتاب المقدس عندي؟
شوية منطق! 
الكتاب المقدس موجود نفسه نفسه في كل الامم و لم يتغير و لم يحدث به تحريف
سلام الرب ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

اظن ان صوت الرب ردك على سوالك دة

وقالك ان كل انجيل مكمل بعضوا

وانا جبتلك رد كتبة اخى اغريغوريوس

فى موضوع سابق

ويشرح الى عايزة اقلوهلك بالظبط

وهو ان كل انجيل تحدث عن المسيح بطريقة مبسطة لكل شعب كان يبشر عندة التلاميذ


اغريغوريوس قال:


> *
> 
> كما ان الدارس في الكتاب المقدس يعرف ان
> إنجيل القديس متى: فمتّى وجّه خطابه إلى اليهود فتحدث إليهم بأسلوب يفهمه اليهودي ، ولذلك استشهد انجيل متى بكثير من آيات التوراة التي يعرفها اليهود ، والتي تنبأت عن المسيح كي يدرك اليهودي بأن هذا هو المسيا المنتظر الذي كتب عنه أنبياؤهم ، وهذا شجع أعداداً لا تحصى من اليهود فاستجابوا للدعوة وآمنوا بالمسيح ، وانسلخوا عن جسم يهوديتهم ، وعاشوا مسيحيين .
> ...


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

يا عم الحج لو انت عندك حاجة  تعالى اتناقش فيها مش بتهرب وتقول مش هفتح المنتدى تانى

وعندك هنا بدون حسد جيش يسد عنيك يعنى فى كل كلمة عندك 

مش بكلم عن نفسى فانا مش محاور 

وبلاش طريقة الهروب بتعاتكم لما ما تعرفهوش تردوا على حد


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

وعلى فكرة احنا مش هننقص لما ما تدخلش 

عندك منتدياتكم روح شارك فيها احسنلك بطريقتك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 

كل الفكرة للى احنا نعترف بالاسلام علشان بعد المسيحية

طيب ماتعرف بالبهائية للى جت بعد الاسلام

سلام المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

doodee قال:


> والله يا جماعه انا هقولكم كلمه وحده وبعد كده مش فاتح المنتدى تانى قبل ما الاداره تعملى مخالف للقوانين ربنا يهديكم للطريق المستقيم


*
دعوتك دي مردودة عليك و على الاسلام لانه انتوا اللي في الطريق الخطا و ليس نحن...
و يا رب يفتح عقولكوا و قلوبكم لتعرفوا المسيح اكتر و انه هو المخلص و الفادي..
*


*(((((من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا))))*​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 سبتمبر 2008)

متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 مرقس الأصحاح 13 العدد 22 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا - لَوْ أَمْكَنَ - الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 بطرس 2 الأصحاح 2 العدد 1 وَلَكِنْ كَانَ أَيْضاً فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضاً مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكاً سَرِيعاً. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 1 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.


----------



## شريف قابيل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أسمحوا لى عندى شوية تعليقات .......





احلى ديانة قال:


> وعندك هنا بدون حسد جيش يسد عنيك يعنى فى كل كلمة عندك



يا أخ أحلى ديانة ,, أحنا مش فى حرب .. كلنا بنتناقش ولا عيب فى النقاش

و الأختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية 

شكراً
​




buty roca قال:


> واحب اكمل واقول ان الدين المسيحى انتشر بالمحبه والتسامح وبذل دماء الشهداء والقديسين الذين كانوا يدافعون عن الايمان




كلامك جميل buty roca  طيب لما الدين المسيحى أنتشر ببذل دماء الشهداء و القديسين

اللى كانوا بيدافعوا عن الأيمان ,,,,,, فلماذا تعيبون على الأسلام الذى أنتشر بنفس الطريقة ؟؟

و تقولون أنه أنتشر عن طريق الأرهاب و القتل و الخراب كى ينتشر الأسلام .....
​



نور و نعمة قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> كل الفكرة للى احنا نعترف بالاسلام علشان بعد المسيحية
> 
> ...




أخى و صديقى الفاضل نور نعمة 


المسيحية تعترف بالبهائية أم لا ؟؟؟ 




شكرا لكم جميعا و أتمنى أن لا يكون كلامى به شىء من السوء 
​


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> فلماذا تعيبون على الأسلام الذى أنتشر بنفس الطريقة ؟؟


*يا اخ شريف قابيل هؤلاء الشهداء و القديسين استشهدوا و بذلوا دمائهم من اجل ايمانهم بالسيد المسيح و بالديانة المسيحية..اي انهم كانوا مضطهدين من قبل الدولة بسبب ايمانهم بالمسيحية..
عن اي طريقة بتتكلم؟؟؟
اما الدين الاسلامي فاعذرني فقد انتشر عن طريق الغزوات و المعارك و الفتوحات(هذا ما درسناه في تاريخ انتشار الدين الاسلامي) و هو ليس بكلامي..*


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا شريف قابيل على حسن ردك و زوقك
الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> كلامك جميل buty roca طيب لما الدين المسيحى أنتشر ببذل دماء الشهداء و القديسين
> 
> اللى كانوا بيدافعوا عن الأيمان ,,,,,, فلماذا تعيبون على الأسلام الذى أنتشر بنفس الطريقة ؟؟​
> و تقولون أنه أنتشر عن طريق الأرهاب و القتل و الخراب كى ينتشر الأسلام .....​


​عزيزي شريف, الدماء التي سُفكت في المسيحية ليست في الحروب او الدفاع بالقتال, الدماء التي سُفكت بسبب اضطهاد الاخرين للمسيحين لكن الاميان المسيحي صمد بالرغم من الناس التي قتلت فقط لانها بقت على ايمانها المسيحي

اتمنى ان تكون فهمت الفرق​ 







> أخى و صديقى الفاضل نور نعمة
> 
> 
> المسيحية تعترف بالبهائية أم لا ؟؟؟


 
لا المسيحية لا تؤمن بأي عقيدة غير العقيدة في الكتاب المقدس المتمثلة باليهودية و المسيحية فقط


سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من كل المتحاورين عدم التطرق للاسلاميات في قسم خاص للاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية
لدى المنتدى قسم خاص للحوار الاسلامي 
يرجى التقيد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موسي المصري ترجملي دية كدة لو مش عارف قول مش فاهم   οζιας δε εγεννησεν τον ιωαθαμ ιωαθαμ δε εγεννησεν τον αχαζ αχαζ δε εγεννησεν τον εζεκιαν


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*طبعا الا مفهمش اية الجملة ديةοζιας δε εγεννησεν τον ιωαθαμ ιωαθαμ δε εγεννησεν τον αχαζ αχαζ δε εγεννησεν τον εζεκιαν 

هقلة ترجمهالي هيقلي مش فاهم

هقلة نفس الكلام كنا في مصر بنتكلم قبطي ومحمد كان عربي 

فكيف دخل قبط مصر الاسلام في اول سنة من دخول ابن العاص الذي قتل حوال 450 الف قبطي
اقرا تاريخ الاقباط
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_882.htm
من المقريزي وغيرة ولا تتكلم الا بدليل ولا تزور التاريخ*


----------



## fredyyy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> لو كان كلام حضرتك صحيح
> *مكناش سبنا كنيسه وحدة فى مصر ولا نصرانى واحد*


 

*لماذا تتكلم بنزعة التدمير والقتل *

*الذي يحفظ الكنيسة والمؤمنين المسيحيين هو الله إله المسيحيين *

*لقد صليت الى الله أن تحب الآخرين *
*(في موضوع - هل هذة تناقضات -) *
*إضغط على كلمة صلاة أسفل*
*صلاة*





موسى المصرى قال:


> .... جئنا لنخرج الناس من عبادة العباد الى عبادة رب العباد ....


 

*إذا كنت تؤيد هذا القول *

*فأين وجدت في المسيحية من يعبدون العباد دون رب العباد *

*نحن نعبد المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد*


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> ليس الهنا ظاهر فى الجسد


 
*جميل جداً *

*فأنت لا تعبد الإله الحقيقي *

*الذي إذا أراد شئ فعله دون الرجوع لموافقة الانسان *

*فالخالق عندما يُريد أن يظهر لخليقته فليس للانسان أن يتجرأ ويُعارضه*

إشعياء 7 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ *السَّيِّدُ* نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا *الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ* وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». 

متى 1 : 23 
«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ *تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً* وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 

لوقا 1 : 31 
وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ *وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ*. 

يوحنا 1 : 14 
*وَالْكَلِمَةُ* صَارَ *جَسَداً* وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا *وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ* مَجْداً كَمَا *لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ* مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 

 


موسى المصرى قال:


> اتمنى الايشتت الحوار وحقيقه لماذا حذف مقال الاخت الفاضله مريم


 
*لأنها تستند الى معتقدات غير مسيحية *

*وهذا ممنوع في هذا القسم*


----------



## holiness (29 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة مع جميع الاحبة .. † † 

بدانا التدليس يا اخ محمد سيف الدين ؟؟ 




> الاسلام واجه معارضة كبيرة من المشركين و عشان الاسلام كان يخرج فى النور كان لازم المسلمين الاوائل يدفعوا عن دينهم


 
طيب اذ لم ينتشر بالسيف وكان بيدافعوا عن انفسهم من المشركين ليه وصلتوا حتى الاندلس غربا والصين شرقا ؟؟ 

..............................


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

holiness قال:


> سلام ونعمة مع جميع الاحبة .. † †
> 
> بدانا التدليس يا اخ محمد سيف الدين ؟؟
> طيب اذ لم ينتشر بالسيف وكان بيدافعوا عن انفسهم من المشركين ليه وصلتوا حتى الاندلس غربا والصين شرقا ؟؟


 
سلام المسيح 

دة للى كان نفسى اقولة بالضبط 

لاسف ضحكوا عليكم ان الاسلام كان مدافع

طيب امال لية رسولة لما كان يبعث رسال للدول الاخرى ويقول( الاسلام او القتل )

طيب سلام فعلا 

سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سيف الدين قال:


> يعنى مثلا لو انا و انا ماشى فى الشارع و شوفتك و *ضربيتك بالقلم* على وشك ح يكون رد فعلك انك ح *تردى لى القلم* دا يعنى ح تدافعى عن نفسك


 

*هذا ما قاله المسيح وعليك أن تقارن أيهما أفضل*

متى 5 : 39 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ* بَلْ مَنْ *لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ* الأَيْمَنِ *فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ* أَيْضاً.

*السلوك باللون الأسود ................. سلوك إنساني بشري*

*السلوك المذكور في إنجيل متى 5 : 39 .... سلوك سماوي*

*هناك فرق*


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع خرج عن جوهره و اصبح التطرق للسياسة و الاسلامية في كل رد

نغلق الموضوع و من يُريد ان يستمر بأي من المواضيع الجانبية فعليه ان يفتح موضوع جديد

يُغلق


----------

